# Alternatives for god damnit, the eff word etc...



## The_cajun_who_rages (Mar 20, 2012)

hey.
basically i'm looking for alternatives to these exclamations, the first because in my current sci-fi project the main characters are either not strongly religious or a-religious, and the second because the f or s h words don't really sit well with the main characters (i do go to the cra word for the protagonist, but no further with him.)
preferably something a-religious, not really crass and a real word. i don't want to go battlestar galactica on this. 
cheers,
Gambit.
also, if it is clearly an emotional expression of frustration yet somewhat charming, that would fit perfectly.


----------



## Potty (Mar 20, 2012)

Blast, bugger, nuts, Egad!, Boulder dash, Bloody hell, Fiddle sticks, Arse, Blimey, Drat, heck (probably a bit religious), Oh my, Gadzooks!, Sheesh, Dang, uh-oh, Yikes.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 20, 2012)

Potty said:


> Boulder dash



Balderdash, I believe :friendly_wink:


----------



## archer88iv (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't understand the focus on profanity around here. Aren't your characters grown up enough to pick their own words?


----------



## BabaYaga (Mar 20, 2012)

What the fuss? I use that one in front of kids...


----------



## Foxee (Mar 20, 2012)

archer88iv said:


> I don't understand the focus on profanity around here. Aren't your characters grown up enough to pick their own words?


Every book has it's own lexicon. Some words don't make sense in some settings and some markets don't accept profanity or certain types of profanity. It's a sensible question to tackle.


----------



## Jeko (Mar 20, 2012)

Shizzle!

Good for jazzy characters... not much else.


----------



## SeaBee1 (Mar 20, 2012)

This is the second thread I have seen recently concerning this subject. Cadence introduced the first one I saw. And now this one. I have two thoughts on this subject: 1.) if your characters are to appear real, they will say and do real things, including using "real language". 2.) Can a good story be written without potty language? Absolutely YES.

Read Frank Herbert's _Dune. _The first book in that series had minimal if any profanity, and it was an excellent story, and still considered one of the best Sci-Fi tales ever written. Of course some of the later books in that series "grew up", so to speak, but hopefully you see my point. Ultimately, the author must decide. Profanity doesn't make an otherwise good book bad. But it doesn't make it better, either. And it will never make a bad book good.

Just my 2 pennies worth.

Best regards

CB


----------



## Cefor (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't think you should be afraid to use profanity if your story calls for it, or the characters. What you need to do is write the story that is your story. Not the publishers, nor the readers. It's yours and you can do what you like. You are God when you write.

Have fun, and write well.


----------



## Sam (Mar 20, 2012)

There's a balance to be found. A curse every page is a little much. However, a well-placed one can have great impact and a sense of tension/conflict. Consider a character who, for 300 pages or 40 episodes, hasn't raised their voice or so much as muttered a curse under their breath. If they suddenly raise their voice and call someone an SOB, that has far greater impact than someone who calls everyone under the sun an SOB. 

Curses, when used right, are brilliant. When used for the sake of them, not so much.


----------



## Jeko (Mar 20, 2012)

> Curses, when used right, are brilliant. When used for the sake of them, not so much.



I concur!


----------



## Foxee (Mar 20, 2012)

Reading the OP, I don't see any danger that the author is 'afraid' to use curse words. They've laid out a couple common-sense reasons why they don't intend to. This isn't a debate on the subject nor a general discussion on profanity in writing but rather a request for alternate words. 

One thing I've seen and liked in sci-fi was thinking ahead to how language has changed in the future.  Some things that may be a strong curse word now may be meaningless in the future. Some words with innocuous meanings now may be a curse word in the future. In my lifetime words like 'gay', 'fag', and 'thong' have radically changed in their meanings.

A reference to check out is Firefly, an unfortunately short-lived space western. The characters swear quite a bit but you only really know that by context. It doesn't detract from the characters or the setting but rather adds to it. Did Joss Wheedon do this only for the story? No, I think he wanted to be able to have characters use words that were stronger than acceptable on screen at that time and so he transformed the language. Check it out on DVD if you can, it's a pretty good treatment of futuristic language (at least...in that particular future) and may give you a few more ideas of how to go about this.


----------



## felix (Mar 20, 2012)

I always say Arse, but I don't know if that's helpful, unless they're rather English sci-fi characters.


----------



## Potty (Mar 20, 2012)

SeaBee1 said:


> potty language?




It's a very complex language that only I understand.

I'm glad this thread is here as I tried something similar recently which was removed as I made it whilst under the influence and went about it the wrong way  I've oftened wondered how people felt on the use of language in their stories. Take the acid house for instance, a short story that got turned into a film and every other word is a swear word! Yet there are much more famous works without a single one. 

I agree with SamW in that a well place profanity has much more impact then using it all the time. But I think its a little blinkered to say you shouldn't have it in your work at all if that's how your character is.


----------



## archer88iv (Mar 20, 2012)

In think that an absence of profanity, particularly in the world we now inhabit, gives a story something of a sanitized veneer (this blog post by a published authorial type here touches on the subject). Mind you, you cannot write dialog as people would actually speak it; rather, dialog must merely represent verbal communication. As such, you avoid using interjections and meaning-deficient words in general (including, but not limited to, profanity--this also applies to "uh," "umm," "ah," and all the rest) because you just don't have time to write them and the reader certainly doesn't have time to read them.

But, for example, the Emperor should not respond with, "Aw, shucks!" when informed of the loss of the Death Star. It simply isn't appropriate.

A quick note, however, particularly in response to those advising that profanity should be used sparingly: most words, including the bad ones, become transparent when used skillfully (even though there are some words a skillful person will avoid, if usually not swear words). Check most of Tom Clancy's published works if you'd like proof. Yes, there are people who log into Amazon just to complain that his characters should watch their language, but some people *want* a sanitized world. For everyone else, the language itself is a non-issue. "Shit" only raises more eyebrows than "the" when used in a context that would normally be kept free of harsh language (and, yes, I realize that some novels are meant to be G or PG or whatever, so that's fine, but...)

Ok, on that note, a second observation: do you really want to use substitute words for every swear word you need to use? First of all, they're a gateway drug. A kid who says "dang" now will certainly use "damn" later. Second, most members of your YA audience already know as many four letter words as you do (if not more) *and* have thought of more creative uses for them. As such, in modern media, characters who go out of their way to say "fudge!" instead of something else often do so in order to be characterized as being milquetoast: it's an easy way to show that someone is a gutless wimp, since a person of conviction would not mince words. What I am suggesting is, instead of leaning on half-baked euphemisms to convey your characters' emotions, just try writing better.

edited to add:

"Writing better" sounds like it might be meant as an insult, but I'm just having difficulty coming up with a succinct way to put it. The point is that your characters can emote without using words intended to express emotion. Tone is far more important than what is actually said in both spoken and written communication.

also edited to add:

Finally, an example of words spoken with conviction, with fury, and with great pain, but without profanity: http://historymatters.gmu.edu/d/5166/

The beginning of the speech, of course, should be familiar to everyone. "Yesterday, December 7, 1941--a date which will live in infamy--the United States of America was suddenly and deliberately attacked by naval and air forces of the Empire of Japan." 

Make no mistake, ladies and gentlemen. There is no doubt that President Franklin D. Roosevelt was not in a good mood when he had to stand up and make this speech, but he could not debase himself by swearing in front of the people of the United States. Neither could he get away with replacing "God damn it!" with "dadgum it." He spoke with conviction. Let your characters do that and it won't matter whether or not they choose to drop the F-bomb.


----------



## Jon M (Mar 20, 2012)

You can literally use any made up word (preferably something cacophonous) and let the context do the rest of the work.


----------



## SeaBee1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Potty said:


> It's a very complex language that only I understand.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is here as I tried something similar recently which was removed as I made it whilst under the influence and went about it the wrong way  I've oftened wondered how people felt on the use of language in their stories. Take the acid house for instance, a short story that got turned into a film and every other word is a swear word! Yet there are much more famous works without a single one.
> 
> I agree with SamW in that a well place profanity has much more impact then using it all the time. But I think its a little blinkered to say you shouldn't have it in your work at all if that's how your character is.



I thought of you when I wrote that (not in a bad way!), and expected your response!

And I do agree - the character drives the language!

In a story I am writing, the main characters are well educated royals in a distant future - no profanity until later in the book and bang! one of the characters utters a swear word. I felt the impact was necessary to convey her dismay as she spoke completely out of character. Had she spoken "potty" throughout the book, the impact would have failed.

Cheers

CB


----------



## SeaBee1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Foxee said:


> Reading the OP, I don't see any danger that the author is 'afraid' to use curse words. They've laid out a couple common-sense reasons why they don't intend to. This isn't a debate on the subject nor a general discussion on profanity in writing but rather a request for alternate words.
> 
> One thing I've seen and liked in sci-fi was thinking ahead to how language has changed in the future.  Some things that may be a strong curse word now may be meaningless in the future. Some words with innocuous meanings now may be a curse word in the future. In my lifetime words like 'gay', 'fag', and 'thong' have radically changed in their meanings.
> 
> A reference to check out is Firefly, an unfortunately short-lived space western. The characters swear quite a bit but you only really know that by context. It doesn't detract from the characters or the setting but rather adds to it. Did Joss Wheedon do this only for the story? No, I think he wanted to be able to have characters use words that were stronger than acceptable on screen at that time and so he transformed the language. Check it out on DVD if you can, it's a pretty good treatment of futuristic language (at least...in that particular future) and may give you a few more ideas of how to go about this.



While I agree that this isn't a debate about the use or non-use of curse words, and the OP is actually looking for alternative words, I believe that non-use falls under the 'alternate word use' clause. IMHO.

Best regards

CB


----------



## Newman (Mar 20, 2012)

In Scrubs they made up the variation biyatch. Works for a family show. You could do something similar.


----------



## Potty (Mar 20, 2012)

Or in Red Dwarf they used 'smeg'... but smeg is actually short for smegma which is the stinky cheese like substance a man can develop beneath his foreskin if he doesn't wash it properly... so not really a made up word, but still works as a general profanity.


----------



## The_cajun_who_rages (Mar 21, 2012)

wow, wasn't expecting this...
anyway i suppose i should clarify,
i need a substitute for god damnit, something that has the same kind of ring to it but doesn't have religious connetations (damn is fine, though i'd prefer not, god is right out.) 
it just really doesn't fit with the characters.


----------



## Cefor (Mar 21, 2012)

Care to perhaps tell us what the characters _are_ like? It'll help give us some guidelines as to what you're expecting from us


----------



## The_cajun_who_rages (Mar 22, 2012)

fair point. 
okay, 
the main character is smart, not physically imposing and rather overwhelmed by most things that happen
one is very loud, overly confident, has an unmatched swagger and makes references to 'old earth' things (so it'd be alright for him to make references to scrubs or the like)
i suppose who you would call the main heroine is over the top but in a matter of fact, doesn't understand why other people question things sort of way
one woman who is incredibly beautiful but even more over the top (she wears heels into fights, makes sense in book) is classy yet outgoing
a quiet character, very modest and observes more than speaks
a character who is loud but not confident in his own, rather ample abilities.

these are the ones who would be using these expressions, and one factor is that they are all strictly non-religious, therefore no mentions of any gods
sorry, should have been clearer


----------



## SeaBee1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cajun,

Just as a point of information, even non-religious people  use expletives that reference 'God', but I understand you want to leave  those expletives out. I just don't want you to think that you NEED to  because you think non-religious people don't use those words.

Best regards

CB


----------



## Notquitexena (Mar 27, 2012)

The_cajun_who_rages said:


> wow, wasn't expecting this...
> anyway i suppose i should clarify,
> i need a substitute for god damnit, something that has the same kind of ring to it but doesn't have religious connetations (damn is fine, though i'd prefer not, god is right out.)
> it just really doesn't fit with the characters.



I'd use blast it in place of god damn it, but dammit also works well. In my fantasy novel I use Dag in place of God (as in Dag Blast it! Dag's Truth!) just as a way of setting it in a different culture. You can also use an ancient word that you think sounds funny and use it when you don't want to use the f word. For me, I chose "fardle" as in the Shakespearean quote "Who would fardles bear.." from Hamlet. I transformed it by having a character say "The King is too busy getting ready to fardle Kaerissia to worry about what is going on in Gallaega." (Said by a not nice character.)


----------



## kroniqu3 (Mar 28, 2012)

ludicrous 
outrageously
outright
raving (mad)
unsufferable
 motherloving 
motherflipping

 phrases:
contrite garbage 
excruciatingly linear
truculent jerkface
a legendary baffoon
a whimsical pile of crap

**sourced my vocabulary stockpile


----------



## Jon M (Mar 28, 2012)

Blark-dammit!


----------



## felix (Mar 28, 2012)

Shazbot


----------



## JosephB (Mar 28, 2012)

I like Songebob's nautically themed cursed words: Barnacles!, Fish-paste! and Tartar Sauce! We use those from time-to-time around our house.


----------



## Jeko (Mar 29, 2012)

D'Arvit! That's from Artemis Fowl. Something like that usually works.


----------



## bill grimshaw (Apr 1, 2012)

You seem to have plenty of suggestions. I'd start by asking a 12 year old about how they text. Seems like a whole new language to me IE: LOL. I didn't have a clue what that meant: Laugh Out Loud? Suppose when your texting instead of talking you have to be inventive, bit like writing. I'd do a little research into this new texting language and you may find some good and maybe funny answers, what's more a younger audience will actually understand what you mean? I pity the spellcheckers though!

Good luck.


----------



## scandelousjk101 (Aug 10, 2013)

I Usually swear all the time, Swearing never really bothered me.  Being where I'm from and etc. (Even though it may be disrespectul) everyone does it.  It is weird to not do it, and It's weird to use old alternatives such as "dag nammit" etc.  Although recently I try not to use the lord's name in vain, or curse as much as I do (I'm mid twenties and friends are getting married and becoming fathers, setting examples) si with that I try to make my own alternatives that sound creative and do not make me sound like I am avoiding what I was about to say and are never challenged or questioned by peers who swear like sailors...
Nothing works or catches everyone, but 
instead of g0d Damnit: I use "Dog granite": doesnt make much sense but people get it and like it cause its catchy and is funny.
also for son of a bitch: i say "son of a bee's nest" or "son of a birch tree"  people usually laugh and think either one of those is unique or cool or whatever.  Hope it helps in some way


----------



## scandelousjk101 (Aug 10, 2013)

For the f word, I just say it, havent found an alternative, its too versatile of a word. however in writing or posts If I'm not being serious about saying F-YOU: I'll type "Fook YarN!" (Case sensitive so it looks funnier)  
I donno may seem stupid to everyone but works fine for getting smiles with me


----------



## Greimour (Aug 10, 2013)

F....Fudge, 
Sh... Sugar,
Cr...Crimey, Crud... just stick to crap, it's fine.

reword the sentence entirely and you don'teven have to approach the words at all. Use of the right words can still paint idiots or people of limited vocabulary that don't use profanity. Just think of a world where such words don't even exist, he wouldn't use it if they don't exist... so what do they say instead? Make up words if you like.... :/


----------



## OurJud (Aug 10, 2013)

archer88iv said:


> I don't understand the focus on profanity around here. Aren't your characters grown up enough to pick their own words?



Well I've read the OP twice over now, and I'm with archer88iv. I just don't understand why you don't want your characters to swear. Is this aimed at kids or something? If it is aimed at kids, then simply don't swear.

Nor do I understand what their religious stance has to do with it. I have no real interest in religion either way, but I use all the swear words you've listed.

It would make for very strange reading if all your characters are going about using these strange euphemisms. Unless of course it's relevant to the plot, such as foul language having been outlawed.


----------



## philistine (Aug 10, 2013)

Consarn it! Dang nabbit! Blast!


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Aug 12, 2013)

archer88iv said:


> He spoke with conviction. Let your characters do that and it won't matter whether or not they choose to drop the F-bomb.



I love this take on the issue, and I fully agree.  We can argue all day whether or not profanity represents reality, and whether a book should or shouldn't have it, but ultimately, like many other parts of storytelling, you shouldn't ever NEED it.  Strong characters, strong plots, and strong dialogue will all carry the story by themselves.  If profanity helps that, great; if it doesn't, so much the better.



scandelousjk101 said:


> For the f word, I just say it, havent found an alternative, its too versatile of a word.



There's no such thing as "too versatile a word," and if you think you've found one, you've actually found a crutch to use in place of real writing.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 12, 2013)

Sausages! I seem to have strayed into the wrong thread...


----------



## Dictarium (Aug 12, 2013)

Do what J.K. Rowling did: "He swore." "After his mother had yelled at him for making a rude gesture at his brother..." Etc...


----------



## Dictarium (Aug 12, 2013)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> There's no such thing as "too versatile a word," and if you think you've found one, you've actually found a crutch to use in place of real writing.


Implying that anyone who uses the f-word because they can't find an alternative (mainly because there isn't one that had the same effect) isn't doing "real writing"? There really isn't an alternative to the f-word unless you a) make everyone curse in another language, in which case you'll have an inappropriate book in just one country or b) come up with a system of made-up curse words in your universe that no reader will ever take seriously or as seriously as the f-word.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Aug 12, 2013)

duplicate, sorry


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dictarium said:


> Implying that anyone who uses the f-word because they can't find an alternative (mainly because there isn't one that had the same effect) isn't doing "real writing"? There really isn't an alternative to the f-word unless you a) make everyone curse in another language, in which case you'll have an inappropriate book in just one country or b) come up with a system of made-up curse words in your universe that no reader will ever take seriously or as seriously as the f-word.



You didn't read what I wrote at all, did you?

My statement was a blanket statement; it wasn't specifically referring to profanity.  However, since you bring it up, we'll explore that aspect.  Your claim that no word has the impact of the f-word is undermined by the context here - that is, that the word is used so frequently and in enough situations as to be considered "versatile."  If every situation calls for the f-word, readers aren't going to take it seriously at all.  It just becomes another swear.

Heck, I have a roommate who considers "bitch" to be worse than "shit," because one is a personal attack while the other is a catch-all.  The same is true here.  A word only has the significance you give it, and if you're using it a lot, you're not giving it very much significance.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 12, 2013)

hmm... How about some foreign words?

_Scheissehund, Verdammt, Kokkervermin, Pendejo?
_
To name a few.


----------



## Myers (Aug 12, 2013)

Some of the characters in my novel are the kind of people who use the “f” word all the time, so that’s the way I’m writing it. It’s not meant to have any impact. There’s another character who says it exactly once. It’s out of character, so to speak. It’s meant to have impact, and I believe it does. It's the same with my short stories. It’s not about the word so much as the situation and the person saying it. I think they call that context.


----------



## Tirade (Aug 12, 2013)

I find that most sexual or bodily function terms work for sci-fi curses. In Firefly one of the few non-chinese curses they said was "rutting", in another author who posts his work online I've seen him use "fornicating", "faeces" and "fellate" as curse words. At first it seemed a little clunky, but since his work is set in a far future where the language they're speaking probably doesn't even resemble modern english, it conveys the meaning well IMO.


----------

